# another happy customer !



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

Lloyd sorted my motoserv policy out today, now to sort my liability policy 
top service cant recommend enough.
Mark Sq


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Mark, glad i could help. You were lucky to catch me, i'm sorting our annual FSA compliance this week, lots of reading and lots of red tape to cut through, i's to dot, t's to cross and many many MI reports, it's arduous and time consuming but it is one of those jobs that has to be done.

I'm trying to squeeze in some normal work as well but there are only so many hours in the day, but i'm getting there.

Give me a ring when you are ready for the liability insurance and we can wrap that up too.

Cheers again.


----------

